# Farbwert-Auwertung - aber wie?



## cellardog (5. Juni 2005)

Moinsens 

Für einen Arbeitskollegen suche ich momentan ein sehr spezielles Programm, das Ihr mir vielleicht nennen könnt. Es geht um Folgendes:

Es geht um die statistische Auswertung eines Bildes. Also die einzelnen Farbwerte in einer Liste. Mit Photoshop könnte man mit der Pipette auf jeden einzelnen Pixel gehen und dann die RGB-Farbwerte abschreiben... Das dauert aber Jahre... Gibt es ein Programm oder eine Möglichkeit, wie das automatisch geht?

Fragt bitte nicht, wozu man das braucht - ich habe keine Ahnung.
Wäre wirklich spitze, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet...

Liebe Grüße,
cellardog


----------



## ralfeberle (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Mit einem Skript für FixFoto wäre das machbar. Du kannst ja mal im Forum in der Skripte-Rubrik nachfragen, ob Dir jemand so ein Skript erstellt: http://www.ffsf.de

Gruß,

Ralf


----------

